# Western Pro Plus Wings (Review+Pics)



## 07F-250V10 (Jul 18, 2011)

Just picked up a set of pro plus wings for my western. They seemed pretty popular so I thought I would do a review so anyone who is considering buying them could make a more educated decision.

They hold a lot more snow and really do cut way down on going back to get spill off. They work really well for moving piles as you can tell in the first picture. I do think the price from western is a little ridiculous that is why I didnt buy mine brand new. They have held up great so far but Im carefull when plowing along curbs. The weak point to them are the pins, especially the bottom one.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks awesome


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

nice pics!!


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

I have the Fisher wings on my dump. Its pretty much the same thing different color. I love em. I've had them for 3 years now. Helps getting closer to grass too as the rubber edge does not dig it up.


----------



## 07F-250V10 (Jul 18, 2011)

Ill get some videos up during the next storm


----------



## ACA L&L (Jan 5, 2007)

I also got lucky and found a set that had cosmetic damage at the western dealer.
Paid $400 plus $40 for shipping had them on my doorstep the next afternoon.

I was surprised at how big they were, very sturdy, and the rubber cutting edge is solid.

we run the buyers pro wings on the other two plows we have, I bought the pro plus just to buy the western wings, before i saw the price, gee wiz........

Put them on right away and looking forward to using them next time out. I think they could be little wider, 6" seems like a waste for all that work to go into building them and only make them 6"?

either way i scored a set for a discounted price and I am very happy!! Happy, happy, happy...as the beards would say


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I have had a few sets of these and still have one set on my MVP+.
If you can weld it is cheap insurance to put a bit of reinforcement on the back. The 2 horizontal pieces that actually hold the wing against the plow could use a piece of flat stock welded vertically joining these 2 pieces. I have posted pics here but that was 2 years ago or more. O/O should be fine but an employee could reshape them quite easily.


----------

